# Panzers Phase 1 Vollversion- CD ungültig



## Floletni (8. November 2007)

*Panzers Phase 1 Vollversion- CD ungültig*

Ich habe die Vollversion aus der PCGH 12/07 Panzers Phase 1 auf mein Rechner installiert. Ich hatte mich schon drauf gefreut, endlich mal wieder ein neues Spiel. Tja da gibt es nur ein Problem. Das Spiel nimmt den CD-Key nicht an der auf der Verpackung steht.

Kann mir jemand weiter helfen? Danke schonaml im vorraus.


----------



## Hansa23 (8. November 2007)

*AW: Panzers Phase 1 Vollversion- CD ungültig*

hi hast du auch die Groß und Kleinschreibung beachtet. Ich habe das spiel auch und bei mir hat der CD-Key bei korrekter Einbage funktioniert.


----------



## Floletni (8. November 2007)

*AW: Panzers Phase 1 Vollversion- CD ungültig*

Hab es mit Groß und Kleinschreibung gemacht. Die Strieche rein und raus genommen. Ich weiß schon gar nicht mehr welche Variante ich noch versuche soll.


----------



## Hansa23 (8. November 2007)

*AW: Panzers Phase 1 Vollversion- CD ungültig*

Versteh ich nicht bei mir hat funktioniert. hast du schon mal die redaktion angeschrieben und denen dein Problem geschildert?


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (8. November 2007)

*AW: Panzers Phase 1 Vollversion- CD ungültig*

Hab den Thread in das richtige Forum verschoben


----------



## Henner (8. November 2007)

*AW: Panzers Phase 1 Vollversion- CD ungültig*

Bitte eine Mail schreiben an redaktion@pcgameshardware.de, dann können wir helfen.


----------

